# moisture / humidity



## Verobrun

Field and topic:
refrigeración industrial
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Hola a todos:
Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre refrigeración industrial, y aparece en una lista "relative humidity = *" y "moisture content = *". En inglés la definición de ambas palabras no es exactamente la misma, pero en español las dos significan humedad. ¿Cómo puedo hacer para diferenciarlas, si es que existe alguna diferencia? Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## exe

por lo que he visto, yo entendería que humidity es el contenido gaseoso de agua en un determinado volumen. y moisture es la humedad condensada sobre una soperficie.

puede ser....

saludos


----------



## Verobrun

Muchas gracias Exe!

Verónica


----------



## evaniax

that's pretty close... but not entirely. Moisture is any amount of what is "moist".
Unfortunately, moist, humid and damp all translate as humedad. Moisture can also refer to water in the air. 
So, I think that humedad relativa and contenido de agua (en el aire etc.) work best for the two terms.


----------



## Michan

Hi, I agree with evaniax.


----------



## mora

Hola 

Moisture content y relative humidity no son lo mismo. 

Un sistema de medida de 'moisture content'/ cantidad del agua en aire es por  'humedad relativa' . 
moisture content = cantidad del agua = x kilos de agua por kilo de aire
relative humididy = humedad relativa = % de todo agua posible que está en el aire

Cuando HR es 100%, el aire tiene todo el agua que sea posible, entonces estará lloviendo. 

Mora


----------



## juanpide

Moisture es
water or other liquid diffused in a small quantity as vapour, within a solid, or condensed on a surface. 

y humidity es
quantity representing the amount of water vapour in the atmosphere or a gas.

Es decir, humidity es vapor de agua en el aire, mientras que moisture es una palabra más general, que incluye toda el agua, la que está en forma de vapor y la condensada, por ejemplo el vaho.


----------



## Blue-Eyed Cuban

I understand all this but at the end of the day, nobody has really established how to properly translate the three words. For example, how would you translate the following weather report: "Tuesday is going to be a killer, 96 degress with high humidity. We expect thunderstorms for Wednesday with a high level of moisture causing it to feel very damp outside"     How would one translate this sentence without using the word "humedad" three times.  Gracias de antemano y saludos a todos.


----------



## juanpide

You could use some words such as: vaho, condensación, bochorno, vapor, rocio...


----------



## Blue-Eyed Cuban

Muchas gracias Juan, te lo agradezco mucho.


----------

